# ص / ع / صع / صلع (abbreviation)



## sb70012

Hello,
May I know what are these called in English? I mean if I translate these into English, how should I write them?

For example,

امام علی (ع) ...ا
محمد (ص) .... ا

Thank you
​


----------



## abdulwahid

They are short for 
عليه السلام

and

صل الله عليه وسلم

Usually translated as peace be upon him, and peace and blessings be upon him


----------



## sb70012

I know that but how should I translate them to English? Are they both same in translation?


----------



## abdulwahid

> Usually translated as peace be upon him, and peace and blessings be upon him


----------



## WannaBFluent

"May Allāh honor him and grant him peace.": (Arabic: صلى الله عليه وسلم‎ _ṣalla Allāhu ʿalay-hi wa-sallam_ - *S.A.W.*, *SAAW*, or *SAAS*) - this expression follows specifically after uttering the name of the last prophet Muhammad, although "peace be upon him" may also be used instead
"Peace be upon him": (Arabic: عليه السلام‎ _ʿalayhi s-salām_ - *A.S.*) - this expression follows after naming any prophets, or one of the archangels(e.g. Jibreel (AS), Mikaeel (AS), etc.).
source : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peace_be_upon_him_(Islam)

These are very common sentence in Arabic, just type them in google and you get the translation in less than 3 secs


----------



## إسكندراني

If you want to *distinguish* between the terms, you may struggle. Sunnis today do *not* use عليه السلام for Ali, we use رضي الله عنه like all other companions of the prophet.

For prophet Muhammad, we use PBUH in English (صلى الله عليه وسلم، or عليه السلام) or AS (transliteration), as with all prophets.


----------



## MarcB

I am familiar with these phrases. I would like to know if طيب الله ثراه is also used for Prophets or only ordinary people.


----------



## sb70012

Everybody, thanks a lot for answering. May I know why Sunnis rarely use علیه السلام ?


----------



## WannaBFluent

Because, you have to make a difference between the Prophet Muhammad صلى الله عليه وسلم and the others.


----------



## sb70012

صلی الله علیه و الی و سلم  and علیه السلام  are they same?


----------



## إسكندراني

Yes. Although the first one is usually reserved for prophet Muhammad PBUH and the second is for all prophets.


----------



## sb70012

But even in Sunni books I have seen ع usage. And it's used not to prophet Muhammad.
Do you want me to show it to you?


----------



## إسكندراني

It was used by many authors (even 'Sunni') to refer to Ali, but is not today.

By the way, many people see using the abbreviated one-letter form as disrespectful; usually I've seen the whole phrase or a ligature.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Exactly, they use this kind of format :

Prophet Muhammad 



To be honest, I've never seen the abbreviated one-letter in any book.


----------



## cherine

The abbreviation is common in recent prints although, as Iskandarany said, many still see it disrespectful.


MarcB said:


> I am familiar with these phrases. I would like to know if طيب الله ثراه is also used for Prophets or only ordinary people.


I don't think I've seen it used with any prophet, neither رحمه الله or رحمة الله عليه , although all these expressions are for seeking blessings for the dead. It's just that the prophets are reserved a special treatment, if I may say it this way.


----------



## sb70012

Everybody, thank you so much for answering.
Understood.


----------



## MarcB

cherine said:


> The abbreviation is common in recent prints although, as Iskandarany said, many still see it disrespectful.
> 
> I don't think I've seen it used with any prophet, neither رحمه الله or رحمة الله عليه , although all these expressions are for seeking blessings for the dead. It's just that the prophets are reserved a special treatment, if I may say it this way.


Thanks Cherine I thought so but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## tedfromtoronto

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
I see this written with an s.a. in English and three tiny words stacked on top of each other in Arabic.  It sounds something like salaamu allehi.  Can someone tell me what this is and whether it is always necessary?  Thank you.


----------



## fdb

It is a standard eulogy after mentioning the name of the prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) . After عليه the Shia and sometimes the Malikis add وآله.


----------



## tedfromtoronto

Thank you.


----------



## DrKissinger1

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
In the classical Isma'ili text I'm reading, I've seen all three abbreviations: صلع seems reserved for Muhammad, but I've seen both ص and صع used after the names of Imams.

I imagine that they're all variants of صلّى الله عليه وسلّم but can't quite tell which is which. Do they have specific different meanings?


----------



## analeeh

صلى الله عليه وسلام is I think reserved for Muhammad only. صلع is short for this one. I have a feeling that for Imams it's something like صلوات عليه but I don't know.


----------



## fdb

I think you are asking about Shi’ite, and specifically Ismaili, usage. In that case, the eulogy referring to the prophet Muhammad is صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. After the name of ‘Ali and the other imams, and also the earlier prophets, it is عليه السلام.


----------



## DrKissinger1

Thanks, fdb, but then how do ص and صع stand for عليه السلام?


----------



## fdb

ص , صع , صلع are all three of them abbreviations for صلى الله عليه . I have the impression that the editor of the book you are reading is using them arbitrarily.


----------



## DrKissinger1

You may be right. The edition itself is very good, but the pious expressions do seem haphazard both in abbreviation and when written out. Names of previous Imams are sometimes followed with a full صلّى الله عليه وآله or عليه السلام, sometimes with ص or صع. I even found one reference to al-Mu'izz, the current Imam at the time of the author, followed by صلع. It may be a peculiarity of Fatimid Isma'ilism.


----------



## Bakr

DrKissinger1 said:


> It may be a peculiarity of Fatimid Isma'ilism.


فكرة تستحق البحث..لأنه بالإضافة إلى كتاب "المجالس والمسايرات" للقاضي النعمان، عن موضوع سابق لك، الذي يحتوي على هذه الاختصارات ودعاء الصلاة على غير النبي
كتاب المجالس والمسايرات
http://fr.slideshare.net/testimony33/ss-3759798

هناك كتب فاطمية أخرى تحتوي على مثلها وأغرب منها، مثل
كتاب سيرة الأستاذ جوذر وبه توقيعات الأئمة الفاطميين
http://fr.slideshare.net/testimony33/ss-3759903

ولكن محقق كتاب آخر للقاضي النعمان: دعائم الإسلام الجزء الأول، يكتب :ـ
ألفاظ الدعاء :ـ
تع = تعالى (لله)ـ
صلع = صلى الله عليه وعلى آله (للنبيّ)ـ
ص = صلوات الله عليه (أو عليهم) (للأئمة)ـ
ع = عليه (عليهم) السلام (تقال للأنبياء ـ غير النبي محمد ـ والأئمة)ـ
رض = رضوان الله عليه (عليهم)ـ
http://ia600503.us.archive.org/4/items/42873287/12746244102.pdf
الصفحة 26


----------



## DrKissinger1

شكرا جزيلا يا بكر, رددت نسخة كتاب المجالس إلى المكتبة وما في المكتبة الشاملة الالكترونية كتب شيعية. ساستعمل هذة المصادر​


----------

